# Fantastic Wooden Clocks



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to the Contemporary Craft Fair in Bovey Tracy this weekend and amongst the many wonderful exhibitors stumbled across these fantastic clocks. Naturally I got chatting to the maker, Bruce Aitken and asked if I could take a few pictures to share with others that might find these as fascinating as me. The clocks can be regulated to be a accurate to within a few seconds a day, they're all handmade out of hardwoods (you can select your own) and each piece is unique. They're obviously weight driven, run for approximately 30 hours and are 4' 3' (1.3m) in length.

Whilst chatting to Bruce I asked about wear to the wood and would parts need replacing fairly regularly. His answer surprised me, he's had one example running continuously for over 4 years and decided to dissemble it and inspect the parts under a digital microscope, there was no evidence of any wear to the parts at all.

Oh and if you're wondering about the unusual design and gap in the escape and intermediate wheel, they're essentially there as an expansion gap to allow for the natural flex of the wood in different temperatures and humidities. Bruce's next challenge is to make one for his brother who lives in SIngapore which should really test his choice of materials and design prowess given the huge humidity and temperature changes.

Anyway here's a few quick pics Bruce kindly allowed me to take on Saturday.























































Personally I always find it deeply heartening to know that such skill and craftsmanship is alive and well in the UK.

If anyone wants to know more, here's a link to his website with more info and pics. (Mods please delete if deemed inappropriate, ta)

http://bruceaitken-clockmaker.co.uk/

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow! Looks fantastic!!! Would hang that in my living room too!

Andreas


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That's lovely work

It was always on my 'to do' list, a wooden clock but I never got round to it

I did do some research on them, years ago, I was amazed to see what's out there and how many people make them, all round the world

There's an Australian guy who has posted some superb work






Chris


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I want to build one (just from a kit) and Bill (watchnutz) here on the forum has done (ISTR two) this from a kit and got them running very accurately after assembly. :yes:

That one looks superb in your illustration tho? A real craftsman obviously! :notworthy:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I bet they make a nice woody clunking sound!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> That's lovely work
> 
> It was always on my 'to do' list, a wooden clock but I never got round to it
> 
> ...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Double post Doh...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

sam. said:


> Yes very nice and very clever indeed,i like that there's no case,and he's made the movement the star attraction,and he's put such style into the cogs and mechanism,certainly a great craftsman,and he's created a great balance between art and engineering. :thumbsup:


----------

